# Car Audio Bookshelf Speakers?



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a pair of Alpine Type X Reference 2-way's. I would like to build some enclosures for them to use for bookshelf/computer speakers.

How can I figure out the proper enclosure volume for this project? I plan to use the supplied crossovers.

I have no home audio experience


Thanks


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

face wide enough to mount speakers, depth 5 inches, heigth 7 0r 8 inches

stuff with polyfil for a little more low end and smoother sound !


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Most car audio speakers don't model that well in small bookshelf enclosures, but you can make them work for sure. Download a free copy of WinISD to see if they will work, but you will need the parameters of the woofers first.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I made a pair once out of Kef Uni-Q car drivers that sounded phenomenal. I had to augment the low end with a sub for more impact though. What amp will you be running them off of if you are going to use it for a computer?


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

gymrat2005 said:


> I made a pair once out of Kef Uni-Q car drivers that sounded phenomenal. I had to augment the low end with a sub for more impact though. What amp will you be running them off of if you are going to use it for a computer?



I could use suggestions for an amp as well. I have no experience with computer audio and limited computer knowledge in general.:blush:



A long time ago I had a pair of speakers that were a kind of pseudo 3 way. They had a woofer, tweeter and what appeared to be a port. It was about the same diameter as the tweeter, if I remember correctly.

Would this be a way to make my Type X car audio drivers better approach an IB configuration?


----------



## acold7dusta (Sep 21, 2008)

Others may chime in, but I think you would get better results with those woofers IB, since thats how they were designed in a car environment


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

i did this with my old focal kf. an that thing hit harder then it did in my car!!! buh it was pretty big tho. gave it 1cubic feet of air xD... buh im trying to build a new one soon


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

For better results in home I Would try not to have a ton of parallel surfaces in that enclosure.
do somethig inside to break up the reflections and standing waves 
I have heard otherwise good sounding speakers sound really odd in small boxes with the backwave of the mid coming back through the cone and causing all sorts of nasty coloration.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

try a sonance sonamp 260 for about 75 bucks if you have the space.... If not parts express may have something that would work.


----------



## JDMEK21 (Oct 17, 2009)

I had 4 pairs of KLH 5.25" 2-way bookshelf speaker's for a 7.1 surround system in my room. Swapped the KLH's with the aluminum coned 5.25" Alpine Type R, put some fill in the box's, swapped the crossover's and they sounded awsome. The mid bass was tight and powerful, the midrange was smooth and tonal, the highs were bright and crisp, I do recomend a sub system of some sort as the speaker's didnt like 60hz and below. all in all for a $150 a pair they were great.


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

The problems with using car speakers in a home bookshelf is that the speakers will need baffle step compensation. Well, that can be done very very crudely with an EQ, but certainly not ideal.


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

parts-express.com parts-express.com....

the PS site has great projects, speakers, amps, wire, connectors, etc.

they also have a forum that you might be able to find better answers to your questions since those guys are all about home A/V

if the speakers are going to be close to a computer you need to make sure they are shielded so their magnets don't cause you any trouble, the screen and CPU as well as floppy discs can all suffer at the hands of a strong magnet

if nothing else PE is a great site for the projects, I have built at least a dozen speakers for home use from the designs on PE...if nothing else you can look over and get some great ideas from other projects

every Dayton speaker I have bought has always been worth every penny, PE's plate amps as well as Bash subwoofer amps are very much worth a look

PE (parts-express) is geared more towards home A/V than car audio so I would check them out before spending any time or money

Good luck, I would love to see what you end up with


----------

